# North Central Florida (Gainesville) Discussion Group



## 19340 (Dec 27, 2005)

Started new group in the "Heart" of Florida. We meet the first Tuesday of the month at the Hope Lodge in Gainesville. It's a couple of minutes away from Shands Hospital and the University of Florida. It's a very casual group and anyone is welcome.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome to the site mas


----------

